# Case 580d starts then stops no power to the gauges



## tom h (Nov 25, 2018)

Any ideas would help. I'm trying to get a older case 580d backhoe ( 1980's ) running for a elderly neighbor of mine. It hasn't been running for 2 years. i put a battery in it the other day and it started and ran for about 30 seconds then stopped, i tried starting it again but had no power to the gauges an would not turn over. tried it a couple more times but nothing. He had a lock on the hood that i couldn't cut off with my small bolt cutters so i couldn't get under the hood to check any further until i get bigger bolt cutters. If anyone has a few suggestions that i might try that will really help us. Thanks Tom H.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 580D has a single fuse located under the left side of the dash. Then there are five circuit breakers under the hood, on the back of the console on the right. 

If the main fuse blows nothing electrical will function, same thing if the key switch becomes corroded and faults. 

These are very durable machines, and the owner would be ahead of the game to pick up the Service Manual. Here is one source of an excellent manual for this machine: http://www.newoldmanuals.com/case-580d-580-super-loader-backhoe-service-manual-p-71.html

Most owners have modified the wiring to replace the circuit breakers with a fuse block after Case bit the dust and replacement electrical breakers became hard to find. The detailed manual will include wiring diagrams.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You can always jump it across the starter w/ a screwdriver..
Just MAKE SURE ITS NOT IN GEAR or it'll run your azz over.!!!!


----------



## tom h (Nov 25, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The 580D has a single fuse located under the left side of the dash. Then there are five circuit breakers under the hood, on the back of the console on the right.
> 
> If the main fuse blows nothing electrical will function, same thing if the key switch becomes corroded and faults.
> 
> ...


Thank You RC, I appreciate the help, as soon as it warms up a little I will check those out.


----------



## tom h (Nov 25, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> You can always jump it across the starter w/ a screwdriver..
> Just MAKE SURE ITS NOT IN GEAR or it'll run your azz over.!!!!


Great advice, Thanks I Love the humor, I think i’m going to like this site.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. I wish a "starter button" was a mandatory tool in EVERYONES toolbox...
just like a hammer, a screwdriver & a pair of locking pliers..
That "starter button" is CHEAP insurance to keep from getting ran over.. & its only 5-10.00 depending on the quality of it..
People are amazed when I pull THAT out & hook it up..


----------



## mikewadelee (Aug 17, 2021)

RC Wells said:


> The 580D has a single fuse located under the left side of the dash. Then there are five circuit breakers under the hood, on the back of the console on the right.
> 
> If the main fuse blows nothing electrical will function, same thing if the key switch becomes corroded and faults.
> 
> ...


canno tfind "main fuse " under hood, any pictures, I got no electric, was running, power washed, maybe blew off some wires???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

mikewadelee said:


> canno tfind "main fuse " under hood, any pictures, I got no electric, was running, power washed, maybe blew off some wires???


 This may help you in your search.
According to AJ at ssbtractor, "*The 580D had only one fuse mounted on the left of the dash, there should be five circuit breakers under the console on the right."*

This may help you in your search.


----------

